# Changing tty cursor.



## miemizi001 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have installed Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and I want to know hw to do the next things:

The tty cursor is a block but I want to put a underline.
The kernel of FreeBSD( kFreeBSD ) uses a different proc filesystem of the linux kernel, but Debian GNU/kFreeBSD also has got linprocfs that emulates linux proc, but it is not very advanced and the ps command that sees /proc doesn't show if a process is connected to a tty and shows a ?, I want to know how to correct this.

I ask this here because Debian GNU/kFreeBSD uses the FreeBSD kernel and the most expert users in the FreeBSD kernel are the FreeBSD users.

Thanks( correct my bad english if you want but I am not an english native speaker ).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

miemizi001 said:
			
		

> I ask this here because Debian GNU/kFreeBSD uses the FreeBSD kernel and the most expert users in the FreeBSD kernel are the FreeBSD users.


Sorry.



> Debian GNU/kFreeBSD is not a FreeBSD derivative, it is a FreeBSD kernel with GNU/Linux userland. No FreeBSD developers or programmers are involved in this product. Topics about Debian GNU/kFreeBSD should not be posted on these forums. We will only deal with the FreeBSD kernel in combination with the FreeBSD userland. These topics will be closed, and you will be pointed to the information sources that are available (see below).



PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD


----------

